# Spiral Upcut Bit



## kmacrae354 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm building a new workbench top of laminated southern yellow pine. This is a hobby, not my profession. I need to put in about 3 dozen dog holes and do not have a drill press. I'm thinking of using a plunge router with a upcut spiral bit for precisely aligned and clean cut dog holes. The holes will be 3/4" diameter. The cutter lengths are about 1.25". I've found high speed steel bits for just under $50. Carbide bits seem to be $150 plus. 

1) Will the HSS bit last for a few dozen holes?

2) Do I 'need' the all carbide bit?

3) Will I be able to cut 2inch deep holes with these bits? 

Thoughts, guidance, other suggestions? 

Thank you,
Kevin - metro Atlanta (southside)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kmacrae354 said:


> I'm building a new workbench top of laminated southern yellow pine. This is a hobby, not my profession. I need to put in about 3 dozen dog holes and do not have a drill press. I'm thinking of using a plunge router with a upcut spiral bit for precisely aligned and clean cut dog holes. The holes will be 3/4" diameter. The cutter lengths are about 1.25". I've found high speed steel bits for just under $50. Carbide bits seem to be $150 plus.
> 
> 1) Will the HSS bit last for a few dozen holes?
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, for what you are doing, I'd just pick up one of these drill press wannabe's
Wolfcraft 4525404 Drill Guide Attachment, 1/4" or 3/8" Drills | Free Shipping


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I agree with John on the drill guide. I would mate the drill to a forester bit. This combination will cut nice holes. However you may also need a bit extension to get the full 2" depth.

regards
Ben


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Routers, in my view, are lousy drillers.
They are relatively unsafe whence the cutter is confined in a one diameter hole (spirals can climb right out of it!), require some priors and their entry can be splintered.
Brazed on carbide tools (to steel bodies) are even less forgiving in your app.
These tools are meant to waste/travel an excavation in x, y, & z, not drill in one diameter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For the holes you describe an auger bit is the best choice when used with a guide. You can easily make a guide by drilling through 3" material with the auger bit. They are designed for this purpose. Spiral up cut bits will drill clean holes when used with a guide bushing in a template but I would reserve them for cuts of less than 1".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The Auger Bits work well for that type of job,you could call it a up cut bit..  I would suggest 1" hardwood dowels for the dogs..

3 PC Set of 9" Long Auger Drill Bit 1 2" 3 4" 1" | eBay

===





kmacrae354 said:


> I'm building a new workbench top of laminated southern yellow pine. This is a hobby, not my profession. I need to put in about 3 dozen dog holes and do not have a drill press. I'm thinking of using a plunge router with a upcut spiral bit for precisely aligned and clean cut dog holes. The holes will be 3/4" diameter. The cutter lengths are about 1.25". I've found high speed steel bits for just under $50. Carbide bits seem to be $150 plus.
> 
> 1) Will the HSS bit last for a few dozen holes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a long brad point bit to do mine. As Mike suggested, I chucked the bit in a drill press and bored a hole in a piece of 4x4. That will drill a straight hole without any special tools. I used a cheap bit that Lee Valley used to sell and it will drill hundreds of more holes if needed.


----------



## kmacrae354 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the rapid and instructional feedback. Looks like I'll be saving a little money and drilling in a new direction.
Kevin


----------

